
Malta car bomb kills Panama Papers journalist - ssaunier_
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/oct/16/malta-car-bomb-kills-panama-papers-journalist?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
propman
She was exposing corruption everywhere, had so many enemies yet her blog was
read by more people country's biggest newspaper.

This was an assasination of a very high figure and international community
should hit back as hard as possible and brig justice to prevent future crimes

